# BBF and remote shutter



## reaper7534 (Apr 9, 2013)

Just got a Opteka corded remote shutter release for my 7d and it will not trigger the shutter.  My camera is set for back button focus on the AF-ON button.  Half button press activates metering normally when using
without the remote.  Now here is the strange part :

If I half press the shutter on the 7d then press the shutter button on the remote, it takes the picture !  So this must be some kind of metering issue with BBF.

Things I've tried.

Used timer funtion
Turned of continuous shooting
turned off Autofocus

Any ideas, or do I just need to disable BBF to shoot remotely ?


----------



## Superfitz (Apr 9, 2013)

I believe you have to disable bbf


----------



## reaper7534 (Apr 10, 2013)

Superfitz said:


> I believe you have to disable bbf


I'm tending to agree with Superfitz here, can anyone confirm it ?


----------

